# Want a free season pass or a pair of Icelantic skis??



## bth (Oct 31, 2005)

GOALS (Get Outside And Learn Something) is a Colorado nonprofit organization that provides opportunities for kids to get unplugged and outdoors through multi-day wilderness river trips. We use canyons as classrooms to teach kids about healthy risk taking, teamwork, overcoming challenges, and an array of academic subjects.

To raise the money we need to sponsor these programs, we do 2 large fund raising events each year. Our winter event is a vertical challenge skiing event, and I hope you'll consider being a part of it. 

Participants in the "Get Up, Get Down, Get Out" vertical challenge will make a commitment to ski or ride at least 10,000 vertical feet at Loveland Ski Area on March 19th, 2011. They'll find people who value programs like those that GOALS offers kids to pledge them for their efforts. There is NO COST to participate- however, we are asking that each participant raise at least $100 in pledges, which will go directly toward funding our wilderness river programs for youth. 

Once you register, you'll receive simple directions on how you can set up your own electronic fund raising page and use it to start gathering pledges. Once you've set up your page you can link it to Facebook, Twitter and send it out in emails. 

There are some great prizes available that you're eligible for with relatively little find raising efforts. 
Anyone who raises $100 will receive an event t-shirt and embroidered beanie. 
Anyone who raises $200 will receive a free -day Loveland lift ticket for the day of the event if they don't have a pass.
Anyone who raises $300 will be entered into a drawing for a free 2011-2012 Loveland Ski Area season pass. 
Anyone who raises $400 will be entered into a drawing for a free pair of Icelantic skis- your choice of model and size! 

This is a real win-win...you spend the day skiing, and by doing so you're supporting programs to get kids outdoors. To find out more about GOALS and the impact that their programs have on kids, please visit G.O.A.L.S. - Get Outside and Learn Something.

If you still have any questions, please contact GOALS Executive Director Brett Hochmuth at brett at goals4youth dot org.


----------

